# Bit Hooks?



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

While fishing Saturday on Bob Sikes South there wasn't much happing. We got one twelve inch flounder nothing else. I did have one bite about three. It hit hard I started to reel it in, I use circle hooks so did not set hook. My drag was set right, but before any line could be pulled off fish was gone. After reelin in, my mutu light #4 was minus any curve. I have read that sheephead could bite trough some hooks, but the mutu seemed to be strong enough to me. Anyone had this happen to you or do you think I had a defective hook?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have broken the lighter wire circle hooks on both sheepshead and triggerfish. The mutu lights are usually pretty tough though. The main one Ive had that issue with is the eagle claw L197


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on the smaller/thinner hooks being the victim of toothy 'chomp' every now & then too. in addition, the size of some of these bulls can easily break them.

catch 'em up.


----------

